

JavaScript-dependent Behaviours - lucadegasperi
http://www.degs.it/2011/09/javascript-dependent-behaviours/

======
gerggerg
Mmmm, this seems pretty subjective and not generally good advice.

For example, if you're building a header for a website. You of course wouldn't
need the other images, if javascript wasn't enabled. But if you were building
a slideshow of photos you took, you would.

Also, there's nothing wrong with using an 'a' tag for it's defaults. You're
not going to trip up screen readers and, depending on your style needs, might
save some bites on not having to declare the css for the anchor.

What you need to focus on is graceful degradation. Does it do what you want it
to do as browser functionality degrades?

~~~
lucadegasperi
Thanks for the comment.

I'm maybe a bit fixated with semantics, and I believe that HTML should
describe your content and not how it behaves. Instead of graceful degradation
I think in terms of providing a graceful enrichment. My process starts with a
markup that describes your content and then JavaScript is added to make it
better.

